
NextBug: a next-good-bug recommender for Bugzilla - nextjj
https://github.com/aserg-ufmg/NextBug
======
mchahn
This is great. I find debugging a large system to be easiest when I clean out
a related area instead of going bug by bug down a prioritized list. Switching
around the code causes a waste of time relearning each area.

